# Any graphic designers/artists here?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would much rather work with an actual member so let's see if we can find one of those first before we get the "my brothers cousins aunts husband will do it..." kind of thing going.. lol

I asked a friend of mine a while back to do a new t-shirt design for us but I guess he just never got around to it. He claimed he "sent it to me via email" several times but, I never got any emails. 

I'll have to go back through and find the pictures I had picked out to send whoever is going to work on this for us. 

Also, hoping you can do the work in exchange for some stickers/koozies or something haha.. and I'll make sure you get the first t-shirt off the press for free as well... We dont make any $ off t-shirt sales so, dont really have any extra to throw back in to design.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

wish i knew how to do it cause i have a lot of free time on my hands but i dont lol sorry p425 but if i here of a place or someone thats good and not gonna f around ill let you know


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I like doing stuff like that, but Paint Program doesnt let you really do much. lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

shoot me a text or something p425. 229-392-2481


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Sorry 425 I can't draw a straight line  But i do want a shirt when you get them up!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I can make some wicked ace stick people


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Let me know if I can help...I do airbrushing for a living and use Photoshop almost everyday...my email should be on my page....goes directly to my phone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok thanks AB I might get with you shortly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

airbrush would be cool


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

will have to post some pics of my brute when its done...just finished my CJ7...gonna match the Brute to it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That's sick. :rockn:


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

ab that is really good, where did you learn to do it?


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work :rockn: I love the pannel and rivet look. Like an old War fighter plane


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's an awesome paint job. I like how the shadowing miakes the flames stand off the silver. Great job. The panel/rivets is sick too. That's gonna be crazy on the Brute.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, throw-n paint since 96, started break-n down brute today, sent springs to get powdercoated silver and taking plastics off tomorrow to get started. Will upload some picts soon...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

nice, looking forward to seeing jeep an brute together


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is computer rendering of what Brute will look like....what ya think?

My whole idea is I attend a local Jeep show every year with around 500 Jeeps and getting bigger each year. I wanted to take the airbrushed Jeep with a small trailer with the matching airbrushed Brute behind it....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That will look sick!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

AB, what wheels are those?


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

That'll be one bad looking set up man. :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is my old bike that I just sold a few months ago. My plan was to PAINT everything on. This was all done by me with stickers, pin striping and stickers I got from a local graphics place. Airbrushing would look better than stickers but it still didnt look too bad with stickers. I love doin graphic design stuff, took a few courses in college. I'd love to learn how to use the paint program on the comp. Wish i had my own machine to make my own decals for our race toys.


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish i could do that or even do the computer model.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Trick!! Y'all talented types blow me away. The guy that did our mud bogger pistripped the suburban we towed with and made a bit in the back look like it was tape and peeling off. Funny as hell watching people try to pull it off if they thought no one was looking.


----------

